# Bleeding a Log Splitter



## pweber (Jul 24, 2013)

After renting a splitter for a while now I finally purchased my own splitter, an older 31-ton Yard Machine (MTD). I want to check the hydraulic fluid in it before I start using it. If I pull out the fill plug to check the level will I need to bleed air out of the system before using it?


----------



## half (Jul 24, 2013)

*the bleeder*

there should be a bleeder/air filter on the tank, some cheap ones just have a hole drilled in the plug. it needs a way the air can get in and out due to the expansion of oil when it is hot


----------



## pweber (Jul 24, 2013)

The fill plug just has a square head on it but no hole. I've just been through all 117 parts in the parts manual and I don't see anything that resembles a bleeder valve or relief valve. Still looking...


----------



## Fifelaker (Jul 24, 2013)

No you won't have to bleed it. To bleed it just leave the cap off and cycle it until it runs smooth it will now be bled.


----------



## pweber (Jul 24, 2013)

By "cycling it" you mean starting it up and operating the cylinder a few times back and forth until it runs smooth?


----------



## Magnumitis (Jul 24, 2013)

pweber said:


> By "cycling it" you mean starting it up and operating the cylinder a few times back and forth until it runs smooth?



Yes


----------



## half (Jul 24, 2013)

*bleeding*

there must be a way to release pressure, it should have a some way out if not it could build up as the oil heats and the only way out could be past a seal. you may find the plug has a hole on the side of the square and you might see it from the bottom. it will not be a closed system. to bleed it just put it through a couple of ram extensions and returns that will clear the lines of any air, then the air needs to escape somewhere, hence the bleed hole


----------



## blades (Jul 25, 2013)

As just stated the fill plug will have a small hole cros drilled in it, likely a couple threads down its barrel. You back plug out just enough to expose said hole. splitters are open systems , hence will self bleed as you run it. as also stated failure to expose the bleeder hole will result in buit up pressure and get a bit exciting somewhere down the road at the weakest link in the system. If there is room I would recommend installing a true breather cap ( northern tool has a few, other sources as well) you could install a extension on the fill port to get more room if needed. Orientation should be vertical.


----------

